# Angelschein Marokko?



## Davidd (17. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

Bin demnächst zwei Wochen in Marokko. 
Brauche ich für das Angeln im Meer eine Lizenz? 
Und was geht am Yussuf Ben Tachfine-See (schwarzbarschmäßig)?

Gruß David


----------



## angel-daddy (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Marokko?*

Hi,
zwei meiner Arbeitskollegen sind Marrokaner. Ich werde sie morgen mal fragen, einer von ihnen angelt sogar.

Gruß Martin


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Marokko?*

Also für das Meer braucht man keinen Angelschein!! Im Meer darf jeder angeln wie er will #6

Aber Angeln, nicht Fischen!!!


----------



## Davidd (18. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Marokko?*

@angel-daddy: Jo, wär super wenn du das in Erfahrung bringen könntest.

@super angler: hast du schon mal in marokko geangelt?


----------



## angel-daddy (20. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Marokko?*



Davidd schrieb:


> @angel-daddy: Jo, wär super wenn du das in Erfahrung bringen könntest.
> 
> So, Anfrage ist direkt nach Marokko gestellt. Kann ein paar Tage dauern bis ich die Antwort bekomme.
> 
> Gruß Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (28. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Marokko?*

Hi Davidd,
ich habe ebenfalls die Information erhalten das Du an der Küste einfach so angeln gehen kannst. Zum Inland konnten mir meine Kollegen  nichts sagen....

Schönen Urlaub, Martin


----------

